# SUNSET POND AND COTTONWOOD CREEK



## Werbs (Jun 30, 2008)

SO IVE BEEN TRYING TO GET TO ALL THE COMMUNITY PONDS AFTER WORK AND YESTERDAY I STOPPED BY SUNSET POND IN DRAPER. AND I'LL TELL YA, IT WAS PRETTY GROSS. I HAD BEEN THERE A FEW TIMES A FEW YEARS AGO (NOT TO FISH THOUGH) AND IT WAS A MUCH NICER LITTLE PUDDLE BUT THIS TIME IS WAS JUST MUDDY, VERY VERY SHALLOW (ONLY A COUPLE FEET DEEP) AND PRETTY MUCH FISHED OUT. AND A FIRE HAS DESTROYED THE TRAIL TO IT OVER THE WETLANDS. SO THERE WAS SOME CONTRUCTION GOING ON. WE ONLY HUNG OUT FOR ABOUT 30-45 MINUTES BEFORE WE LEFT AND WENT TO COTTONWOOD CREEK. YA KNOW, THE CREEK THAT RUNS THROUGH COTTONWOOD AND MURRAY. RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE CW MALL. MY BUDDY TOLD ME HE'S CAUGHT SOME PRETTY NICE TROUT OUTTA THERE LIKE A FEW WEEKS AGO CAUGHT AN 18" BROOKIE IN FRONT OF THE MALL. IT WAS STILL A LOT OF FUN THERE WE FOLLOWED THE CREEK UNTILL IT DISSAPEAR IN THE MANSION ABYSS EAST OF HIGHLAND AND ENDED UP GETTING KICKED OUT BY SOME A**HOLE IN A BENTLEY. WE HAD A FEW BITES AND BY THE END OF THE DAY I HAD ONLY CAUGHT A tiny BROWN IN FRONT OF THE MALL. BUT I KNOW THERE ARE SOME BIG ONES IN THERE CAUSE I SEEN ONE TRYING TO JUMP UP A SMALL WATERFALL IN FRONT OF THE MALL. IM DEFINATLY GOING TO GO BACK, BUT WANDER DOWN STREAM TOWARD MURRAY INSTEAD OF UP


----------

